# Cracked Stanley Plane-Help needed



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a plane that I inherited from my uncle years ago. I am more interested in hand tools now and need some help. 

It appears to be a Stanley #5. The base has "Made in England" cast into it but there are no other markings other than "Stanley" on the lever cap. The knob, handle and adjusting knob are all black plastic. The base is all blue. 

The problem: The base is cracked from the mouth opening up one side through the hump. I will try to add a pic later today. 

The crack is spread just under 1/16". I want to clean this plane up and put it back to work. Should I work epoxy into the crack and clamp the length of the plane to set it or clamp it and have it TIG welded and ground smooth? My BIL works with some great welders who would take care of it for me. 

Info appreciated!


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is a pic. TM


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have a Stanley No. 5 with a break on the right side. This was common if the plane fell off a bench onto e.g., a concrete floor.

Folks call these cracks, but they are normally breaks.

Blue paint was used by the Record company, old UK plane maker shut down in the late 1990's. My late model Record No. 5 had brown plastic knob and tote.

It is possible this is a Stanley from the UK factory. Likely not too old compared to other vintage Stanleys. Is the Y adjustment lever cast or two piece steel crimped together?

I would not expect epoxy will hold up if you just add in the crack. Too much pressure from the plane during use.

You may be able to epoxy a piece of wood to the entire side, but it will look ugly.

If you have access to a welder, this is the best and strongest solution. TIG would be great.

You will see a line in the casting, but once you grind the weld smooth, the plane will perform well.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks! Now to get it cleaned up and take it to the BIL tomorrow! Hopefully I can do a little work with it this weekend.


----------

